# Java-1.5 mit Eclipse möglich?



## Guest (12. Okt 2004)

Hi@all,

kann man mit der aktuellen Version von Eclipse (3.0.1) eigentlich schon Java in Version 1.5 (offizielle ja Version 5) benutzen?

Viele Grüße
pixel


----------



## Beni (12. Okt 2004)

Das geht erst ab der Version 3.1. Und die kannst du z.B. hier runterladen.


----------



## bygones (12. Okt 2004)

aber es werden noch nicht alle Features von Eclipse unterstützt.... mehr findest du auf der eclipse.org seite...


----------



## abollm (13. Okt 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber es werden noch nicht alle Features von Eclipse unterstützt.... mehr findest du auf der eclipse.org seite...



... und deshalb kann man schon mit der Version 3.0.1 und Java 1.5 _grundsätzlich_ arbeiten, sofern man nicht die Spezial-Features von 1.5 nutzen muss.


----------



## Sky (15. Okt 2004)

Lt. Roadmap von eclipse werden die 1.5er Features im Frühjahr/Sommer nächsten Jahres unterstützt.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (22. Okt 2004)

Es werden aber schon große Teile der neuen Sprachmerkmale im aktuellen Milestone 2 unterstützt:

http://download2.eclipse.org/downloads/drops/S-3.1M2-200409240800/eclipse-news-M2.html

Zitat:
"The changes to the Java tools to support J2SE 5.0 (aka 1.5) are proceeding nicely. The Eclipse Java compiler now handles generics, enhanced for loops, and hexadecimal floating point literals (at this point we're passing 96.8% of the JCK1.5 compliance tests). The other language additions - enumerations, annotations, static imports, varargs, autoboxing - make it past the parser, but are not yet being processed any deeper than that. Support for these other new language features will be introduced in future 3.1 milestones.

In order to work with any of the new language features you must set the Java project's compiler compliance level to 1.5 (Java Compiler > Compliance and Classfiles > Compiler compliance level > 1.5) and configure the Java build path with the system libraries from an installed 1.5 JRE."

Anfang November soll Milestone 4 herauskommen, dann sollte man eigentlich bereits problemlos mit dem Tiger arbeiten können 
Aber in der Tat ist das "Final Release" von 3.1 erst Q2/2005 geplant.


----------



## bygones (22. Okt 2004)

0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es werden aber schon große Teile der neuen Sprachmerkmale im aktuellen Milestone 2 unterstützt:
> 
> http://download2.eclipse.org/downloads/drops/S-3.1M2-200409240800/eclipse-news-M2.html
> 
> ...


Danke für die News - "make it past the parser, but are not yet being processed any deeper than that" - na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was das bedeutet *g


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (22. Okt 2004)

Ich nehme mal an, daß damit der Parser für das Online-Syntax-Checking gemeint ist. Für diese Funktionalität muß ja der gesamte Parser und einTeil des Compilers in Eclipse neu implementiert werden.


----------



## Guest (11. Nov 2004)

Hi,
würdet ihr den davon abraten die "neue" Eclipse Version zu benutzen, respektive den j2se 1.5 ?
Oder meint ihr das passt schon?
Die Generics funktionieren doch auch unter Eclipse schon oder?

Grüße


----------



## bygones (11. Nov 2004)

seit 3.1M3 ist die unterstützung schon sehr angenehm... ich kanns empfehlen


----------



## Schwammdrüber (11. Nov 2004)

super, danke für die schnelle Info.
Werds heute abend direkt testen


----------



## Sancho (17. Dez 2004)

ähm, 
ich habe mir auch die neue Version 3.1M3 gezogen, ist auch alles fein, nur wird jetzt die Erklärung zu den Methoden nicht mehr angezeigt. Also ich meine z.B. JFrameName.
und wenn man ja den "." drückt, kommt ne Liste mit möglichen aufrufen. Die erscheint auch, nur wenn man eine Methode auswählt, erscheint kein zusätzliches Fenster mit der Erklärung mehr..

oder muss ich nur ne Einstellung ändern ?


----------



## Beni (17. Dez 2004)

Ja, es wird derzeit ein bisschen an Eclipse rumgebastelt, und da läuft noch nicht alles wieder (schon mal einen Fehler gekriegt wenn du Text kopieren wolltest? Ich schon..).

Du wirst auch bemerken, dass 1.5 noch nicht 100% richtig kompiliert wird, man kann nur auf die nächste Version warten.


----------



## foobar (17. Dez 2004)

> oder muss ich nur ne Einstellung ändern ?


Du mußt das entprechende Source-Jar einbinden. 
Window => Preferences => Installed JRE's => MyJRE => Edit => jt.jar => Attach source


----------



## Sancho (18. Dez 2004)

leider gibt es dieses "jt.jar" bei mir nicht ;-(


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Dez 2004)

Ich hab nicht alles gelesen, vermute aber mal, foobar meint *r*t.jar.


----------



## foobar (18. Dez 2004)

> Ich hab nicht alles gelesen, vermute aber mal, foobar meint rt.jar.


Genau das meine ich. 
BTW Das Source-Archiv findest du unter $JAVA_HOME/src.zip.


----------



## Sancho (19. Dez 2004)

hm, habe das so gemacht, aber trotzdem geht es nicht... naja scheint wo anders dran zu liegen


----------



## bygones (19. Dez 2004)

ähm - wird dies nicht aus dedr Javadoc geholt ?? d.h. wenn es sich um eine sun klasse handelt muss die URL zur JAvadoc angeben sein, dann werden auch die Infos zu den Klassen gezeigt... oder?


----------



## foobar (19. Dez 2004)

> ähm - wird dies nicht aus dedr Javadoc geholt ?? d.h. wenn es sich um eine sun klasse handelt muss die URL zur JAvadoc angeben sein, dann werden auch die Infos zu den Klassen gezeigt... oder?


Nein, die Kommentare für die Codevervollständigung kommen aus den Source-Jars. Der Pfad zu den Javadocs wird für die Funktion "Open External Javadoc" benötigt.


----------



## bygones (19. Dez 2004)

ah richtig...

aber sollten die benötigten jars nicht automatisch drinnen hängen wenn ein JDK / SDK ausgewählt wurde. ich tippe mal bei dir hängt nur ein JRE drinnen....


----------



## foobar (19. Dez 2004)

> aber sollten die benötigten jars nicht automatisch drinnen hängen wenn ein JDK / SDK ausgewählt wurde. ich tippe mal bei dir hängt nur ein JRE drinnen....


Unter Windows wird das src.zip nicht automatisch mit eingebunden, unter Linux dagegen schon.


----------



## bygones (19. Dez 2004)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > aber sollten die benötigten jars nicht automatisch drinnen hängen wenn ein JDK / SDK ausgewählt wurde. ich tippe mal bei dir hängt nur ein JRE drinnen....
> 
> 
> Unter Windows wird das src.zip nicht automatisch mit eingebunden, unter Linux dagegen schon.


mhm also bei allen meinen Eclipse Versionen unter Win habe ich unter Installed JREs das SDK einfach eingestellt und es läuft ohne Probleme  ???:L


----------



## foobar (19. Dez 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> foobar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wurden die Javadoc-Kommentare auch automatisch eingeblendet bei der Codevervollständigung?


----------



## bygones (19. Dez 2004)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wurden die Javadoc-Kommentare auch automatisch eingeblendet bei der Codevervollständigung?


und werden auch noch


----------



## Sancho (19. Dez 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ah richtig...
> 
> aber sollten die benötigten jars nicht automatisch drinnen hängen wenn ein JDK / SDK ausgewählt wurde. ich tippe mal bei dir hängt nur ein JRE drinnen....




wie recht du hast, danke jetzt klappt es...

War tatsächlich so das ich zu der JRE verlinkt hatte und nicht zur JDK

 :applaus:


----------



## Karl (20. Dez 2004)

Hallo,

(diese Antwort bezieht sich wieder auf das ursprüngliche Thema des Threads)

Meine Erfahrungen zu Eclipse 3.1 M4:


- Unterstützung für 1.5 ist schon sehr gelungen

- fast alle Code-Helferli scheinen schon zu funktionieren 

- Bug bei varargs: Compiler übersetzt bla(null, null) fälschlich zu bla(null), richtig wäre bla(new Object[]{null,null}). 
  Ich habe das mit javac gegengecheckt und per Decompiler verglichen. Der genannte Fehler provoziert zur Laufzeit
  eine Nullpointer-Exception in der aufgerufenen Methode, weil das (interne) Array eben null ist.

- Problem bei Generics: Bei der Contravarianz (? super MyType) ist sich Eclipse manchmal nicht ganz einig mit javac
  Ich konnte nicht klären, wer da Recht hat. Eclipse hat tw. Dinge übersetzt, die mir richtig erschienen und liefen, die
  aber javac wegen einer dubiosen Bound-Verletzung nicht wollte.

- Weiteres Problem bei Generics: In bestimmten Fällen fehlt die Warnung wegen mangelnder type-safety, wenn ein
  generischer Typ ohne Parametrisierung instanziiert wurde. (kann man mit javac jeweils checken, -Xlint verwenden).

- Bug bei Enums (kleine Schwäche): Implementiert man ein Interface, müssen dessen Methoden nochmals abstract
  im enum deklariert werden. Javac übersetzt das auch ohne diese sinnlose Wiederholung.


Insgesamt ist mein Eindruck sehr gut.

Gruß,

Karl


----------

